# sunday morn - brissie....any ideas?



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

ih all, it looks like the weather aint going to play tomorrow, but i need to get out

i was thinking of heading down the south end of Moreton bay for some shelter

anyone else got plans for early tomorrow morning?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

Isn't there a meet on the Gold Coast Broadwater tomorrow morning.

If you are up for a fish sometime Troutfish maybe we can get out in the next week or so. Maybe get a few of us together when the weather improves.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

manly boat harbour 5am till whenever [ prob 8 ] try for some squire , trev , school macs and flatty around the rock wall entrance . Winds will hopefully be light to moderate but when the 20 kn northerlies set in there can be a 3 ft soupy wash inside the harbour . I'll be there as i need a paddle if nothing else . I paddled past a 2 foot trev mid harbour last week , so i know there are some there . Thats my plan anyway , its only 5 min from home and i'm staying up to watch supercars in Bahrain tonight [1030 till 2am ] , so i dont intend on travelling to far from home due to lack of sleep [ and the weather definately feels like crap at the momment ]


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

manly sounds easy, nice and close


----------

